# Great Day, To Be Sure, To Be Sure



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bit of celebrating to be done tonight :grin2:

:wav:

:hathat37::hathat37::hathat37::hathat37:

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The best team won!

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Bit of celebrating to be done tonight :grin2:
> 
> :wav:
> 
> ...


I thought it was just for St patrick's Day.

I di not know the Irish were good at Netball.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> I thought it was just for St patrick's Day.
> 
> I di not know the Irish were good at Netball.


Can understand your confusion as England played like a netball team.:surprise: :grin2::grin2:

Terry


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Can understand your confusion as England played like a netball team.:surprise: :grin2::grin2:
> 
> Terry


Frankly, that's an entirely unwarranted slur against netball players!!!!!

....to be sure:wink2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Debris Removed Today*

English chariot leaves Twickenham today.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I was in Cardiff for the Wales v France game with 5 French friends who came over for the weekend. We met up with an Irish friend of mine; watched the Scotland game in the pub and then your match in the stadium on the TV's there.

Suffice to say there was a great deal of support for the Irish team for both the French and Welsh supporters:wink2:

An extraordinarily large amount of beer was consumed too!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m celebrating with wine

Never heard he of team 

Hic 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Well I'm celebrating with wine
> 
> Never heard he of team
> 
> ...


During Lent? Surely not?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve given up with lent this year

I just couldn’t make it 

So when I meet my maker

I have to say sorry 

But, what do you feel about the stove?

It’s ok, isn’t it ?

Sandra


----------

